# Your traffic fines in 2011



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

snowdog said:


> The fines overall here are mad in the Netherlands, upped again in 2012, just to name a few irregularities:
> 
> Calling a copper an imbecile costs around 650 euros.
> Smacking a copper in the face ( repeatedly, 5 times...) and an 18 year old gets away with 20 hours of work and 200 euro fine ( or in my eyes 20x minimum wage for 18 year old = 82 euros) so total 282 euros. (link)
> ...


I had never imagined to see such contradictions in a country as Netherlands.

Usually the land of contradictions is Italy.:bash:

I wonder how venial offences are punished with harsher fines than the ones that are comminated to drivers threatening others' safeness!

Red light can cause fatal accidents and is fined with 220 €, what danger could represent a horn? Maybe to wake up your granny having her afternoon nap...


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I couldn't find a better thread to post this one :lol:


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Corvinus said:


> In 2011, I received two parking tickets on the windshield: one Swiss, CHF 40,-, and another Italian, EUR 39,-.
> Since both were issued in different countries than the respective vehicle registrations, I paid neither of them  Nothing received since, *though I heard Italians sometimes give unpaid tickets to private companies in order to let them collect the fines from abroad.*


And Swiss remit their work into Italian justice courts! An overspeed higher than 15kph is worth a visit to your nearest tribunal.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Penn's Woods said:


> Parking in a handicapped spot may not be dangerous, but it's selfish and uncool.
> Running red lights IS dangerous.


Althought is not dangerous I agree with that high fine! It's what many stupid Italians deserve!

Differently able people need respect!


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Corvinus said:


> No problem with that, *these * (and drunk driving, among others) are the dangerous manoeuvers, not doing a 20-30 km/h excess on some light-traffic motorway.
> 
> In 2011, I received two parking tickets on the windshield: one Swiss, CHF 40,-, and another Italian, EUR 39,-.
> Since both were issued in different countries than the respective vehicle registrations, I paid neither of them  Nothing received since, though I heard Italians sometimes give unpaid tickets to private companies in order to let them collect the fines from abroad.
> ...


Up to 7,500 EUR in France !. It is called _outrage à agent public en service_ (in short: _outrage à agent_)

I’ve just noticed I forgot translating what was on the website about fines in France.
Remember the French driver’s license has originally a capital of 12 points (6 for new drivers, who’d better not lose any point as it makes them have a full, 12 points driver’s license much later).
Fixed fine = Amende forfaitaire
Minus fine = Amende minorée (you have up to 3 or 15 days - depending on the fine, to pay it)
Increased fine = Amende majorée (if you pay it over 45 days afterwards)
Let’s get it started:



various sources said:


> *Up to 20 km/h over the speed limit*
> If the speed limit is over 50 km/h
> •	Fine : *68 EUR*, MF 45 EUR, IF 180 EUR
> •	Loss of points : 1 point
> ...


And so on, and so forth …

Here is the point I find absurd in France: only 4 points & 135 EUR for a red light or a STOP (or driving with alcohol under 0,8g/L), but veeeeeeeeery high fines for speeding. Even on smooth 3x3 with large hard shoulders & no one to bother you … & not using blinkers should mean a much higher fine ! Not only Italy & the Netherlands are the lands of the absurd :bash:

N.B.: You lose your points ONLY after paying the fine, as this means you recognize what's reproached to you. No possibility of going backwards ...


----------



## ptscout (Oct 23, 2011)

What are the options not to pay toll in France? In Italy I tooked a 'mancato pagamento' at a Telepass-Gate and at one special short barrier i paid also nothing.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

In France, at least, there are some motorway-similar 2x2 motor traffic roads that can be used alternatively to _péage _motorways. 
When motorway tolls were introduced in ex-Socialist Eastern Bloc countries, they pointed to the West ("Look at France, they also have tolls!") to "explain" it to the population. What they did not mention is that France and other Western countries also have a decent non-motorway road network, which Eastern Bloc countries, after 40 years of planning-economy "maintenance", did not have.


----------



## Hennie (Sep 29, 2008)

In South Africa there is a lot of camera speed trapping, especially in 60km/h zones. There is also some speed trapping on freeways. Some people 'solve' this by driving without number plates! I have never seen anyone caught doing this, there are no police patrol vehicles.

Busy single lane national roads have very little speed trapping and most drivers seem to go 20-40km/h over the 120km/h limit.

Other than a few red-light cameras just about all other offences seems to go mostly unpunished. Jumping a red light would set you back about R500 (USD 60). There is no demerit point system in this country. 

The most lethal type of accident is solid-white line overtaking on 2-lane highways. South Africa is fairly mountainous, many roads are narrow and head-on-head collisions are common (with combined speeds nearing 300km/h - speed limit is 120km/h and disregarded). 

Trucks are not allowed to go faster than 80km/h but seems to be only caught if going faster than 120km/h.

It is very usual for drivers to turn right from a straight-only lane if there is a queue in the right-turning lane at an intersection (we drive on the left). 

This means means that the majority of us are careful drivers often slowing down even for green lights (it is called survival) but also that we have a horrendous road death rate.


----------

